# Your favorite fat photos from the internet.



## Joker (Oct 5, 2020)

I am a belly and ass guy. Boobs are extra gravy on my biscuits
.


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Oct 5, 2020)

This is my favorite!


----------



## Dayeme35 (Oct 5, 2020)




----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy (Oct 27, 2020)

my forever crush lol


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Nov 6, 2020)

Tonight I have found a classic: Wrong Century by Tomas Kucerovsky!


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Nov 8, 2020)

Two drawings of my favorite BBW artists: Ruben Esq and Mac Sketchy!


----------



## NewJoe (Nov 9, 2020)

I like both girls, but the one on the right looks sooooo much like my high school sweetheart: same body type and complexion.


----------



## NewJoe (Nov 9, 2020)

Dayeme35 said:


> View attachment 137724


 Sweet and hot!!!


----------



## Dayeme35 (Nov 9, 2020)




----------



## Dayeme35 (Nov 9, 2020)




----------



## Dayeme35 (Nov 9, 2020)




----------



## Colonial Warrior (Nov 9, 2020)

NewJoe said:


> View attachment 138137
> 
> 
> I like both girls, but the one on the right looks sooooo much like my high school sweetheart: same body type and complexion.


Kelly Kay! What a dream of a SSBBW princess!


----------



## Tank (Nov 17, 2020)

LarryTheNoodleGuy said:


> my forever crush lol


What ever happened to her?


----------



## Joker (Nov 18, 2020)

Colonial Warrior said:


> Kelly Kay! What a dream of a SSBBW princess!


Last i saw KK had some movies up in the prn world.


----------



## Tank (Nov 18, 2020)

NewJoe said:


> View attachment 138137
> 
> 
> I like both girls, but the one on the right looks sooooo much like my high school sweetheart: same body type and complexion.


Sweetness!


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Nov 19, 2020)

This is one of my favorite photos of sculptures! Gallant Approach by Giuseppe Armani!


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Nov 19, 2020)

I also love this painting of the famous Colombian painter and sculptor Fernando Botero!


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Nov 19, 2020)

Here is a sculpture from Botero, Dancing Couple!


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Nov 19, 2020)

A panting from the famous Puerto Rican artist, Myrna Baez!


----------



## Jeg3jg1 (Nov 20, 2020)

My favorites of all time


----------



## Jerry Thomas (Nov 20, 2020)

Botero is great - I love all of his work that I've seen so far. And where would I get the figurine of the lady in the red dress? It would make a great Christmas present (for myself)!


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Nov 21, 2020)

This is the most closest I have been to an artwork of Fernando Botero. This beautiful lady sculpture made of bronze is located at Plaza del Carbe. A shopping mall in Ponce, Puerto Rico!


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Nov 21, 2020)

Here is another picture of The Venus by Fernando Botero!


----------



## Jerry Thomas (Nov 21, 2020)

Colonial Warrior said:


> Here is another picture of The Venus by Fernando Botero!



Not your typical shopping mall artwork, but I think it's wonderful. I think we can consider Botero to be an honorary FA.


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Nov 21, 2020)

Jerry Thomas said:


> Not your typical shopping mall artwork, but I think it's wonderful. I think we can consider Botero to be an honorary FA.


He even made a set pictures about the Kama Sutra! Too hot that I don't dare to show here!


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Nov 23, 2020)

If there is someone so close to my own version of Venus or Aphrodite on Earth it must be Brie Brown on this photo!


----------



## Shotha (Nov 24, 2020)

This is one of my favourite fat photos from the Internet. It's Tom Urie.


----------



## Ilegalpat (Nov 24, 2020)

These are a couple of my faves.


----------



## RVGleason (Nov 24, 2020)

One of my favorite “fat” moments in cartoons.


----------



## Tank (Nov 24, 2020)

Jeg3jg1 said:


> My favorites of all time


Love the hips on the bottom one!


----------



## Jeg3jg1 (Nov 24, 2020)

Tank said:


> Love the hips on the bottom one!


Yes yes such art


----------



## Jerry Thomas (Nov 26, 2020)

RVGleason said:


> One of my favorite “fat” moments in cartoons.



Love it! Please post more of this kind.


----------



## Dayeme35 (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## Dayeme35 (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## Dayeme35 (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## Dayeme35 (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## Dayeme35 (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## Dayeme35 (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## Dayeme35 (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## Dayeme35 (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## Dayeme35 (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## Dayeme35 (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## Dayeme35 (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy (Dec 12, 2020)

Colonial Warrior said:


> Kelly Kay! What a dream of a SSBBW princess!



Yes and she is also a very nice person, met her at a dance and she was very sweet and kind to this tongue-tied FA. She also volunteered: "Yea, I'm HUGE!"


----------



## penguin (Dec 14, 2020)

I love the photos from Snag Tights. The models all look so hot.


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy (Dec 22, 2020)

We the cats shall hep ya
So reap this righteous riff!
Bomp bomp.


----------



## degek2001 (Dec 22, 2020)

penguin said:


> I love the photos from Snag Tights. The models all look so hot.


Sure, they are so beautiful... Big girls are so beautiful ❤ ❤ ❤


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Dec 22, 2020)

LarryTheNoodleGuy said:


> This is bad, when I get turned on from a cartoon. I'm going to have to get me a real person when this quarantine is over. Everyone I like is in another state, or 1,800 miles away! Do you have her number? I love women who love art!


The purpose of this image is to reflect fat shaming in our society. Not to turn on anyone. That was not the spirit of why I posted it!


----------



## omegaseph (Dec 22, 2020)

I can't share mine, because the subject is a recently-returned active member here, so could be trouble if I did, and it's been posted here (not in this thread, but here) already anyway. It's of Dims member BriannaBombshell, and it's in her post history.


----------



## fatgirl33 (Jan 16, 2021)

LarryTheNoodleGuy said:


> Yes and she is also a very nice person, met her at a dance and she was very sweet and kind to this tongue-tied FA. She also volunteered: "Yea, I'm HUGE!"



Kelly Kay is doing the mom thing now and taking care of her family. The last I saw, she is still a beautiful BBW, just not modelling anymore. Her story seems to be a happy one, thankfully!


----------



## RVGleason (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## Colonial Warrior (May 20, 2021)

I have found some cool artwork from the late celebrity Dolly Dimples (born Celesta Herrmann 1901-1982)






And here is a brief bio on Herrmann:









Celesta Geyer, a.k.a. Dolly Dimples: “The World’s Most Beautiful Fat Lady”


Today is the birthday of Dolly Dimples (b. Celesta Herrmann, 1901-1982), one of the most famous of all sideshow Fat Ladies. Originally from Cincinnati, Dolly weighed 150 lbs in the sixth grade; 300…




travsd.wordpress.com


----------



## Marshmallow Minotaur (May 23, 2021)

Even if for just one day I could be like these guys!


----------



## Jerry Thomas (May 24, 2021)

Fortunately (unfortunately?) I am starting to look more and more like that (without the hair or the nice tan).


----------



## AuntHen (Jun 6, 2021)

Summer fat. You can buy it on Amazon I believe.


----------



## loopytheone (Jun 6, 2021)

I have a figurine from this series, and a similar style one of a BHM! They are all over the place in tourist shops in Bournemouth.


----------



## docilej (Jun 7, 2021)

BBW + FLR relationship = pure awesomeness !!!


----------



## Jerry Thomas (Jun 8, 2021)

Sorry for being so dumb, but what is FLR?


----------



## docilej (Jun 8, 2021)

Jerry Thomas said:


> Sorry for being so dumb, but what is FLR?


FLR = Female Led Relationship


----------

